# Engine noises



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi gang....:cheers
Buys a round for the house.
SIGH.....today I got my Goat back from it's 500 mile differential service. 
The repair guy is a GTO wizard......when the car warms up there is a very distinct clanking noise from the motor 
Not a constant noise, but I have been hearing things the last couple times I drove it but not like this..
He says its likely a bad rod bearing, a cracked piston or perhaps a bad piston pin. :willy:
I did install new rod and main bearings as well as had the block magnafluxed. One thing I didn't do was have the crank looked at or measured.
Can hardlt wait to get into it 
I know profanity is not allow here but [email protected]#$%^&*_)(*&^%$#[email protected]#$%^&*((*&^%.....
Good to be back, hope all are well.:seeya
Tk


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Did you measure the bearing oil clearances when you replaced the bearings?


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

... shuffles feet. er.......no Uncle Gee 
should have taken the crank into the machine shop when they did the block.
At least I know how to take it apart now


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Shucks TK, man I'm sorry this is happening to you. Sounds like it's hurt from your description and needs to come back out, so go slow and inspect all the bearing surfaces, cylinder surfaces, pistons... etc. Before you remove any bearing caps try to wiggle things around to see if you can feel any slack - you shouldn't be able to since factory bearing clearances are supposed to be around .003 or less. The problem should "present itself".

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It will have to come out and apart for inspection. You can leave the pistons in and heads on for now if you just want to check the bearings on the bottom end. Put the engine on a stand, pull the pan, and get some plasti-gauge and check the clearances. Basically, the bearings should look like new bearings, with no signs of copper and no grooves. If you find a bad bearing, you are looking at resizing the rods and repairing/machining the crank, so it will have to be torn apart and 'done right'. Leave the Woodford's Reserve in the cabinet until all clearances are measured and recorded.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Roger that. I have the radiator and shroud and fan off and the coolant and oil drained. Seems weird asking, but as ya know I just built the thing never took one apart lol. gonna remove the carb. But at this point...........I don't need to mess with intake manif.
starter cable fuel lines, exhaust bell housing . dam


----------

